# fonograph EP "I'm into fonography" Release Party @ The Atomic Rooster Nov 23rd.



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Since we released the EP today, I might as well invite everyone to the release party at the Atomic Rooster in Ottawa on November 23rd Saturday. 

Hope some could make it. We start playing at 10pm.

Check us out on:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/fonograph


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Come out and party tonight with fonograph at the Atomic Rooster! Party starts at 10:00 pm!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Your singer reminds me quite a bit of The Beautiful South. That's not a bad thing! Have great show.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Your singer reminds me quite a bit of The Beautiful South. That's not a bad thing! Have great show.


Thanks Ian!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Your singer has a nice voice and style. Oh yeah! the rest of you sound pretty good to, enjoy your evening


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Come out and party tonight with fonograph at the Atomic Rooster! Party starts at 10:00 pm!


Great band pic Chito !!! 

Have a blast at the EP Release Party....and blow them all away with your material! 

How can I get one of your EP's?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks FFL!

@Dave - Here's where you can get it: http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/fonograph


----------

